# H60 durch Luftkühler ersetzen, H60 auf die Grafikkarte



## Gunzi (24. Juni 2013)

*H60 durch Luftkühler ersetzen, H60 auf die Grafikkarte*

Hallo,
derzeit habe ich den mitgelieferten Kühler auf einer Gainward GTX 570 Phantom und einen i7-2600k, der von einer H60 Kompaktwakü gekühlt wird, da ich schon öfter die Kombi GTX570 + H60 im Internet gesehen habe und überwiegend gutes gelesen habe, will ich jetzt auch "umrüsten" 
Kennt ihr Hersteller von GPU-Kühler-Halterungen, mit der man eine H60 auf einem GTX570er PCB befestigen kann?
Bisher habe ich nur einen Nutzer in Amerika gesehen, der solche Halterungen mit Laser fräßt, gibt es vergleichbare Unternehme(r/n) im europäischen bzw. deutschen Raum? 

Danke im voraus, Gunzi


----------



## Axonia (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: H60 durch Luftkühler ersetzen, H60 auf die Grafikkarte*

Weiß ich leider auch nichts zu.
Das mit den Spannungswandlern hast du dir auch reichlich überlegt ? 
Bezüglich Temps etc. ? Ich hab damals meine 570 geschrottet als ich den Peter montierte. GPU war auch kühl, nur die Spannungswandler nicht. Also darauf auch achten.

Mehr kann ich leider nicht dazu sagen


----------

